# noch mel RMI



## nettchen (10. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

habe noch eine Frage zu rmi

habe den großteil meiner objekte serialisiert, weil ich da nach dem übertragen nur den wert des objektes brauche.
Aber jetzt habe ich ein objekt das ich ständig aktalsieren möchte(sol warteschlange von drucker simulieren), wenn ich dieses jetzt als remote übertrage, ändert sich mein objekt auf der client seite dann, wen es sich auf der serverseite ändert. oder hat das keine auswirkungen und ich sollte beim serialisieren bleiben?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jul 2007)

hat keine Auswirkungen, musst du manuell ständig beim Server nachfragen
oder ständig dem Client mitteilen


----------



## nettchen (10. Jul 2007)

also ist es vielleicht besser doch alles zu serialisieren

obwohl ich da auch noch zwiegespalten bin, weil ich denke wenn ich alles einfach nur serialisiere und dann übertrage ist es kein richtiges rmi. 
aber da ich ja wirklich immer nur den inhalt brauche und auf dem server die objekte bei jedem aufruf neu angelegt werden, abhängig von besstimmten parametern, ist doch serialisieren richtig, oder soll ich doch alle objekt exportieren?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jul 2007)

ich weiß nun gar nicht was eine Alternative zu Serialisieren wäre,
was verstehst du unter 'exportieren' oder was auch immer?

selbst wenn du nur ein boolean true/ false überträgst, für die Info, dass auf einer Seite was passiert ist,
ist das streng genommen eine serialisierte Information

Serialisierung beschreibt doch nur die Art der Übertragung (zu der es keine Alternative gibt),

Aktualisierung von Objekten/ Zeitpunkt von Übertragung ist doch eine höhere logische Ebene


----------



## nettchen (10. Jul 2007)

na bei rmi gibt es doch die zwei varianten per value (mit serialisieiren und per reference(das war das was ich mit exportieren) meinte, war ein bischen blöd ausgedrückt. und ich denk eben irgendwie wenn ich alles nur per value übertrage  habe ich kein richtiges rmi, weil der zweck ja eigentlich ist, die objekte auf der client seite zu haben also die referenz und nicht nur den wert. aber andererseits brauche ich nur den wert, vorallem wenn man über änderungen des server objektes nicht automatisch informiert wird(die warteschlange) 
dazu wollte ich halt mal ne meinung hören, ob ich das zu eng sehe und wie ihr das seht?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jul 2007)

ich pesönlich kann dazu nix sagen, ich weiß nciht was du mit 'per value' oder so meinst,
vielleicht jemand anders


----------



## nettchen (10. Jul 2007)

naja mit per value meine ich das der client eine kopie erhält


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jul 2007)

es gibt nur Kopieren,
wenn man etwas über das Netz schickt, Bits und Bytes, dann sind sie beim Empfänger da,
fertig


----------

